# Yonghong Li: le carte del patrimonio. Foto.



## admin (19 Novembre 2017)

Carlo Festa, sul proprio blog, ha riportato un estratto dal suo libro dedicato alla cessione del Milan (ve lo riportiamo di seguito, NDR). Lo stesso Festa ha pubblicato le carte relative al patrimonio di Yonghong Li che dovrebbe consistere in qualche centinaia di milioni di euro. In ogni caso, lo stesso Li è solito fare affari attraverso prestanome, sia con il Milan che con le proprie attività imprenditoriali. Ad esempio, le miniere di fosfati fanno capo al 75%, allo stesso Li attraverso prestanomi.









Ecco l'estratto dal libro di Festa (cliccare su spolier per visualizzarlo)



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Yonghong Li, classe 1969, una moglie, due figlie e un look sempre casual visto che preferisce la T-shirt alla giacca e alla cravatta, è comparso dal nulla. Di lui si sapeva poco o niente in Europa prima di questa operazione e anche in Cina le informazioni su di lui sono scarne se si va ad investigare nel passato…..Gli stessi advisor incaricati dalla neonata cordata cinese Ses Sino Europe Sports, hanno brancolato nel buio quando all’inizio gli era stato chiesto di assistere questo nuovo cliente. Tanto che, quando si fa il nome di Yonghong Li negli ambienti finanziari cinesi, la risposta che si ottiene è la seguente: “There is no public information on his wealth” cioe’ non esistono pubbliche informazioni sulla sua ricchezza….le uniche informazioni che si riescono ad avere sono quelle relative alla sua intensa attività borsistica di acquisto (e di rivendita) di aziende nel breve periodo.[/FONT][/COLOR]
[FONT=sole_text]L’altro dettaglio importante è che Yonghong Li non ha operato quasi mai in prima persona nelle società nelle società di cui era ed è socio ma tramite prestanome.  Le società dove è coinvolto infatti non sono quasi mai direttamente attribuibili a lui. E’ ad esempio proprio il caso della Ses-Sino Europe Sports, che era stata costituita appositamente per l’operazione sul Milan nell’autunno scorso e che faceva capo a un privato, Chen Huashan, sconosciuto a tutti, che fra l’altro aveva aperto come azionista anche altre due holding allo stesso indirizzo della Sino Europe Sports. Chen Huashan, si scoprirà più tardi, è un professionista di cui si serve spesso Mr Li nei suoi raid finanziari. La stessa holding personale di Yonghong Li, cioe’ la Jie Ande, farebbe capo a un personaggio sconosciuto, cioè un certo Liu Jhinzhong. Anche in questo caso si dovrebbe trattare di procuratori legali o avvocati. Insomma, Yonghong Li, prima dell’operazione sul Milan, ha sempre utilizzato strutture che potrebbero far pensare a società fiduciarie che schermano gli azionisti.  Si spiega dunque perché a Pechino e dintorni il suo nome sia abbastanza sconosciuto. Così, prima di salire agli onori della cronaca per il Milan, l’uomo d’affari cinese era noto soprattutto per alcune operazioni di trading in Borsa. Se si guarda ai suoi raid borsistici, una delle operazioni effettuate nel passato è quella sul gruppo Zhong Fu, poi fallito per l’eccessiva tensione finanziaria, transazione dove era coinvolto il private equity internazionale Cvc. Poi c’e’ un’altra operazione compiuta sul gruppo Duolun, per la quale Yonghong Li ha subito un richiamo e una sanzione dalle autorità di Borsa cinesi per 80mila euro. Insomma, nulla di grave, una piccola multa come ne sono state comminate tante anche dalla Consob italiana, anche a personaggi eccellenti. Ma come ha fatto dunque Yonghong Li ad ottenere la fiducia di Fininvest? Non sembra un magnate ma un normalissimo uomo d’affari, anche se per alcuni osservatori cinesi abbastanza sopra le righe. Mr Li, al momento della presentazione dell’offerta di acquisto per il club ha presentato alle banche e alla holding di via Paleocapa una documentazione sulle attività possedute in Cina a proprio nome. Ma alcune delle attività sono anche a nome della moglie Miss Huang. Mr Li possiede soprattutto partecipazioni in aziende del packaging, ma anche miniere di fosfati e asset nel real estate in alcune grandi città al di là della Grande Muraglia. Documentazione che questo libro fornisce in esclusiva: informazioni che sono stati fornite da ambienti finanziari di Pechino vicine all’operazione.  Proprio il settore immobiliare sembra una delle attività più rilevanti per il broker, che possiede una quota (il 28% in via indiretta) di un palazzo avveniristico di 48 piani a Guangzhou: il New China Building, un centro commerciale immenso che si estende verso il cielo. Nei documenti ufficiali il grattacielo di Guangzhou, dedicato al retail e ai negozi, verrebbe valutato in bilancio circa 8,8 miliardi di renminbi, cioè circa un miliardo di euro: forse una cifra eccessiva. La quota nel grattacielo sarebbe posseduta da Mr Li tramite una holding: questa scatola societaria sarebbe stata costituita con Xu Renshuo, cioè il socio d’affari di Mr Li entrato anche nel consiglio di amministrazione del Milan. Il pacchetto azionario dell’edificio varrebbe, dunque, convertito in euro, circa 280 milioni, anche se c’è da dire che la bolla immobiliare ha gonfiato parecchio il settore del real estate in Cina.  Ma c’è anche un pacchetto azionario di una quotata tra le attività più importanti di Mr Li: ovvero l’11,39% posseduto nella Zhuhai Zhongfu Enterprise, una società attiva nel packaging delle bottiglie per Coca Cola e Pepsi e quotata sullo Shenzhen Stock Exchange: con una capitalizzazione di un miliardo di euro. La quota di Mr Li varrebbe un centinaio di milioni.  Qualche piccola partecipazione è anche in mano alla moglie di Yonghong Li: come la Zhuhai Zhongfu Plastic Bottling, che Miss Huang possiede tramite la Beverage Packaging Company Limited e la Ruxin New Materials Technology. La Zhuhai Zhongfu Plastic Bottling Co Ltd verrebbe valutata circa 300 milioni di renminbi (cioè 40 milioni di euro). Tra le altre attività in mano alla moglie di Mr Li ci sarebbe anche la DongGuang Transmission & Fuel Injection Technologies (valutata circa 300 milioni di renminbi) della quale Ms Huang dovrebbe possedere circa un 25%. Capitolo a parte è quello delle miniere di fosfati in Cina, un minerale strategico per l’agricoltura, attività che il governo cinese promuove con forza: su queste attività Mr Li, nei documenti presentati alle banche, si vanta di generare un giro d’affari di 800 milioni di renminbi (cioè 108 milioni di euro). La stima di valore fornita è un po’ datata: a novembre 2015 varrebbero circa 648 milioni di renminbi (cioè 87 milioni di euro). A Mr Li fa capo il 75% delle miniere: per un valore di 65 milioni. Quindi, se si sommano le partecipazioni sue e della moglie, si arriva a un massimo di 504 milioni di euro di patrimonio per il misterioso Li.  Informazioni inedite visto che Mr Li è stato attento a non diffondere in Cina dati sul proprio patrimonio. Tra le poche notizie circolate di recente sull’uomo d’affari, ci sono articoli giornalistici cinesi non proprio rassicuranti. Anzi, sembra che Yonghong Li non sia per niente amato dalla stampa cinese, che negli ultimi tempi lo ha preso di mira con articoli sulle sua attività finanziarie non proprio trasparenti. Tanto che il novembre scorso il Shanghai Zhengquan, quotidiano finanziario fondato nel 1991 e di proprietà della Xinhua (Nuova Cina), agenzia di Stato e colosso dell’informazione, riportava notizie sorprendenti su Yonghong Li, che tuttavia proprio l’uomo d’affari cinese ha totalmente smentito sia al momento dell’articolo in Cina sia alcune settimane dopo quando le stesse notizie sono apparse in Italia sul Corriere della Sera. Tutto falso quindi? Si tratta davvero una campagna denigratoria inventata dalla stampa cinese?  Secondo il quotidiano, Yonghong Li alla fine degli anni Novanta è stato al centro di una colossale truffa ai danni di 18 mila risparmiatori che pensavano di investire nell’«economia del futuro» (in pratica nell’agricoltura sostenibile) e invece hanno visto dissolversi tutti i loro soldi: un totale di 800 milioni di yuan (circa cento milioni di euro). La società coinvolta, la «Sanda zhuangyuan» era gestita da Yonghong Li, dal padre, Naizhi Li, e dai fratelli, Hongqiang Li e Yongfei Li. Per la cronaca, secondo quanto riferisce il giornale cinese, i due fratelli di Yonghong sarebbero latitanti dal 2004 dopo una condanna al carcere per truffa. Altre cronache (in questo caso la fonte è l’agenzia Xinhua) riportano invece come una società collegata sempre a Yonghong Li, la Long Gu International, si sia inventata, nel maggio 2015 a Canton, la firma di un memorandum di intesa tra Thailandia e Cina per realizzare un canale artificiale del valore di 85 miliardi di dollari. Ma entrambi i governi hanno smentito dopo pochi giorni. Il reporter dello Shanghai Zhengquan terminava l’articolo dicendo: «Ma che futuro può offrire al Milan un personaggio così?».  Ciò che più impressiona è che Yonghong Li sembra un imprenditore senza passato. E questa caratteristica, questo alone di mistero, non ha risparmiato l’acquisizione del Milan. Non è un caso che diversi giornalisti abbiano provato ad avere informazioni sulla neo-costituita cordata Ses (Sino Europe Sports) e si siano ritrovati con un pugno di mosche tra le mani. Come i giornalisti di Reuters che si sono recati direttamente all’undicesimo piano del World Trade Centre di Changxing, a due ore da Shanghai, dove sono stati indicati gli uffici legali di Ses, e si sono sentiti dire dal custode e dalle guardie del grattacielo che gli uffici in questione sono da mesi vuoti.  Ma a rincarare la dose è stato anche un altro giornale cinese. Il quotidiano di finanza Zhengquanshibao rivela infatti che Li Yonghong probabilmente ha avuto anche una doppia identità nella sua vita imprenditoriale. Un certo Li Bingfeng (in cinese 李秉峰) era infatti il presidente di un’azienda immobiliare, che si chiamava “Dahezhizhou Group”. Ma da alcune ricerche Li Bingfeng non sarebbe mai esistito: anzi, Li Yonghong avrebbe avuto un ruolo fondamentale in Dahezhizhou Group. L’articolo del giornale cinese terminava dicendo che si trattava probabilmente di una doppia identità: infatti sia Yonghong Li sia Li Bingfeng sono nati nel 1969 a Maoming, nella regione del Guangdong. Anche in questo caso, il nuovo proprietario del Milan aveva tuttavia smentito e affermato che si trattava di pure invenzioni della stampa. Insomma, Mr Li sembra poco amato in Cina: non soltanto dai giornalisti, ma tra la stessa classe imprenditoriale…


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2017)

Che ci sia qualcosa di poco chiaro è palese.

Vediamo cosa ne esce fuori. Aspettiamo. Mi auguro solo che non sia quel maledetto dietro tutto questo.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che ci sia qualcosa di poco chiaro è palese.
> 
> Vediamo cosa ne esce fuori. Aspettiamo. Mi auguro solo che non sia quel maledetto dietro tutto questo.



Ma come si a pensare che uno di 80anni e passa vende il milan a 740 e lo ricompra a 400? Con quali soldi(fininvest non esce piu un euro per il milan) ? Con quale progetto? Con che figura ne uscirebbe? Non scherziamo su.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma come si a pensare che uno di 80anni e passa vende il milan a 740 e lo ricompra a 400? Con quali soldi(fininvest non esce piu un euro per il milan) ? Con quale progetto? Con che figura ne uscirebbe? Non scherziamo su.


Va per gli 83


----------



## Butcher (19 Novembre 2017)

Mha, mha, mha. Sarà mai che...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa, sul proprio blog, ha riportato un estratto dal suo libro dedicato alla cessione del Milan (ve lo riportiamo di seguito, NDR). Lo stesso Festa ha pubblicato le carte relative al patrimonio di Yonghong Li che dovrebbe consistere in qualche centinaia di milioni di euro. In ogni caso, lo stesso Li è solito fare affari attraverso prestanome, sia con il Milan che con le proprie attività imprenditoriali. Ad esempio, le miniere di fosfati fanno capo al 75%, allo stesso Li attraverso prestanomi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Se il prestanome non è lui (come speriamo tutti) ma invece se ne serve, siamo nella melma.


----------



## sballotello (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Carlo Festa, sul proprio blog, ha riportato un estratto dal suo libro dedicato alla cessione del Milan (ve lo riportiamo di seguito, NDR). Lo stesso Festa ha pubblicato le carte relative al patrimonio di Yonghong Li che dovrebbe consistere in qualche centinaia di milioni di euro. In ogni caso, lo stesso Li è solito fare affari attraverso prestanome, sia con il Milan che con le proprie attività imprenditoriali. Ad esempio, le miniere di fosfati fanno capo al 75%, allo stesso Li attraverso prestanomi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




scusa ma..era evidente che potesse permettersi di comprare il club, altrimenti cosa avrebbe dato in garanzia per i prestiti? alia flitta?


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Novembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che ci sia qualcosa di poco chiaro è palese.
> 
> Vediamo cosa ne esce fuori. Aspettiamo. Mi auguro solo che non sia quel maledetto dietro tutto questo.



Io comincio ad avere un leggerissimo timore che B. Abbia cercato un fantoccio per un rientro di capitali... e ci abbia pure guadagnato (i soldi di Elliott...). Il fantoccio in cambio prende il Milan e prova a guadagnarci a lungo termine.


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io comincio ad avere un leggerissimo timore che B. Abbia cercato un fantoccio per un rientro di capitali... e ci abbia pure guadagnato (i soldi di Elliott...). Il fantoccio in cambio prende il Milan e prova a guadagnarci a lungo termine.



Certo sempre se i suoi figli dicono si....


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Certo sempre se i suoi figli dicono si....



Forse mi sono spiegato male, in questo scenario non è necessario che se lo voglia riprendere... lo scopo era far rientrare i soldi, non scorporare il Milan e riprenderlo


----------



## vanbasten (19 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Forse mi sono spiegato male, in questo scenario non è necessario che se lo voglia riprendere... lo scopo era far rientrare i soldi, non scorporare il Milan e riprenderlo



Praticamente si è comprato il milan da solo e tutti quelli del cda starebbero al gioco.. mi sembra un follia.


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Praticamente si è comprato il milan da solo e tutti quelli del cda starebbero al gioco.. mi sembra un follia.


Aspetta. Per il momento è solo una fantasia. Ma non sarebbe certo impossibile... quelli del Cda mica devono saperlo, se non lo sanno è meglio. Tecnicamente non lo avrebbe ricomprato.


----------



## krull (19 Novembre 2017)

Finché la proprietà non sarà stabile e limpida ci mancherà la terra sotto i piedi. Se poi come dirigenti abbiamo 2 senza la minima esperienza, un allenatore rincog.l.i.o.n.i.t.o e Giocatori sopravvalutati la situazione andrà solo peggiorando.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Novembre 2017)

La situazione si fa sempre più oscura e bieca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2017)

A me interessa solo la parte sportiva..però devo essere onesto, avessi chiuso con Galatioto e Gancikoff mi sarei sentito più sicuro


----------



## Black (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Io comincio ad avere un leggerissimo timore che B. Abbia cercato un fantoccio per un rientro di capitali... e ci abbia pure guadagnato (i soldi di Elliott...). Il fantoccio in cambio prende il Milan e prova a guadagnarci a lungo termine.



ci avrebbe guadagnato cosa?? tra studi legali, consulenze, closing, ecc.. e soprattutto 230M spesi sul mercato!!! come si fa a dire che ci ha guadagnato??
io non capisco come si fa a trovare un senso a questa teoria. Di punti oscuri sulla proprietà del Milan ce ne sono molti, ma la teoria di cui parli tu proprio non ha senso.


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me interessa solo la parte sportiva..però devo essere onesto, avessi chiuso con Galatioto e Gancikoff mi sarei sentito più sicuro



Ci si dovrebbe domandare come mai con Richard Li e Galatioto c'erano nomi reali come Zong, Pink, Robin Li...mentre con Bee e Yonghong Li siano stati tirati in ballo solo enti finanziari


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci si dovrebbe domandare come mai con Richard Li e Galatioto c'erano nomi reali come Zong, Pink, Robin Li...mentre con Bee e Yonghong Li siano stati tirati in ballo solo enti finanziari



Bé va da se che se da un lato c'erano nomi forti (come Suning) i capitali sono di chi compra, mentre Bee era solo un intermediario..Mr Li davvero pare l'uomo invisibile, non lo conosce nessuno, ma è mai possibile, realisticamente, nel 2017??


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Finché la proprietà non sarà stabile e limpida ci mancherà la terra sotto i piedi. Se poi come dirigenti abbiamo 2 senza la minima esperienza, un allenatore rincog.l.i.o.n.i.t.o e Giocatori sopravvalutati la situazione andrà solo peggiorando.



Auguriamoci che entro brevissimo si completi il passaggio a Elliot e poi a un altro soggetto, o sono cavoli amarissimi. 
Se le cose proseguissero sul binario attuale, il Milan sarebbe sia fuori dalle coppe sia costretto al settlement agreement. Il tutto si tradurrebbe in una cessione importante per ripianare le perdite causate dal mancato accesso alle coppe, e probabilmente una seconda cessione pesante unita ad altre secondarie per autofinanziare il mercato. 

Qualora invece accadesse qualcosa a livello societario nelle prossime settimane, non solo ci sarebbe qualche speranza in più per cambiare allenatore e fare eventualmente qualcosa di interessante a gennaio per vincere l'Europa League, ma l'Uefa darebbe altra carta bianca per il prossimo mercato estivo.


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> ci avrebbe guadagnato cosa?? tra studi legali, consulenze, closing, ecc.. e soprattutto 230M spesi sul mercato!!! come si fa a dire che ci ha guadagnato??
> io non capisco come si fa a trovare un senso a questa teoria. Di punti oscuri sulla proprietà del Milan ce ne sono molti, ma la teoria di cui parli tu proprio non ha senso.




Scusami, forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro.
Premetto di nuovo che è una fantasia, ma che (imho) a livello prettamente teorico non è impossibile, mi spiego Meglio.
partiamo da qui:
B. ha Fininvest che ha bisogno di liquidità (questione Vivendì), il Milan (che ha pure dei bei debiti ed è accorpato a Fininvest) e un bel po' di fondi neri all'estero che non sa come far rientrare, in più sa che non ha esattamente tutto il tempo del mondo per riportarli all'ovile (non ha vent'anni e ha più di un acciacco).
Potrebbe vendere il Milan ma attualmente incasserebbe poco per quanto lui vuole che il mondo valuti il suo giocattolo e forse non abbastanza per "la sicurezza" di fininvest (ricorda che i soldi non vanno "direttamente" in tasca a lui, ma a Fininvest che è l' asset che deve mandare avanti pure la famiglia) in più gli rimarrebbe il problema di come far rientrare i fondi. Cosa fa?
trova un fantoccio che sia abbastanza "misterioso" da poter essere tutto o il suo contrario. in questi mesi Yonghong li è stato in ordine sparso: un truffatore, un tycoon, uno che lavora solo con prestanome, uno che fa il prestanome, un pregiudicato con metà famiglia in galera e quello che guida la coordata e salva tutto perchè essendo di Hong Kong può aggirare le leggi cinesi. Lascio da parte la divagazione su Yonghong e torno a quello che stavo scrivendo; trova il fantoccio e gli dice: io farò in modo che sembri che tu abbia messo x centinaia di milioni di € per acquistare il Milan, tu con questa "immagine" cerchi il resto, se ce la fai in cambio diventi il possessore del Milan (e puoi tentare di lucrarci) se non ce la fai... non perdi nulla (se non qualche spesuccia legale, sempre che non si sia trovato il modo di farle pagare ad altri...).
B. usa le ormai più che famose scatole cinesi per far rientrare in Finininvest i famosi fondi di cui sopra, già che c'è magari li fa pure passare per qualche fondo/banca/quel che vuoi cinese in modo da a) far sembrare il tutto più credibile b) cercare di attirare investitori
Yonghong intanto tira dentro qualcuno di suo ma ha grossi problemi per la nuova politica dello stato. A quel punto però Fassone trova la soluzione del Fondo Elliot...
risultato:
-Fininvest incassa una bella cifra che le risolve tanti problemi (fondi più una parte di Elliot ed eventuali altri investitori tirati dentro da Yonghong li )
-i fondi sono rientrati e per di più in Fininvest
-il Milan è venduto ad un prezzo stratosferico
-Yonghong Li è riuscito nella missione e può cercare di farcela usando le leve finanziarie.

rispondo alla tua osservazione:
-a bilancio non sono stati spesi 230 milioni sul mercato. gli acquisti sono stati tutti rateizzati/posticipati. per gli acquisti sono stati utilizzati soldi di Elliot (i famosi Bond) e non di B. o di Yonghong li e a meno di aver capito male qualcosa... effettivamente ne sono stati "garantiti" 60 (quelli del bond dedicato)

Naturalmente la teoria ha un punto debole... ma è un altro, imho. i versamenti per l'aumento di capitale sono "passati" per i conti di Huarong e Mr li. quindi: o sono stati attirati nella coordata (magari con importi relativamente bassi) o i fondi sono passati anche da lì; tuttavia comunque la metti vuol dire che o due figure cinesi molto importanti si sono fidate di Yonghong li o hanno fiutato un affare irrinunciabile o stanno venendo usate.


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Scusami, forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro.
> Premetto di nuovo che è una fantasia, ma che (imho) a livello prettamente teorico non è impossibile, mi spiego Meglio.
> partiamo da qui:
> B. ha Fininvest che ha bisogno di liquidità (questione Vivendì), il Milan (che ha pure dei bei debiti ed è accorpato a Fininvest) e un bel po' di fondi neri all'estero che non sa come far rientrare, in più sa che non ha esattamente tutto il tempo del mondo per riportarli all'ovile (non ha vent'anni e ha più di un acciacco).
> ...



Al di là della teoria condivisibile o meno (vale tutto ormai), gli aumenti di capitali arrivano da un conto corrente di Honk Hong ma sull intestatario del conto non v'è certezza alcuna. Altra cosa....sicuro che sia stato Fassone a "trovare" Elliott? Perchè chi ha trattato con Elliott per conto di Rossoneri Lux è piuttosto vicino a B. Inoltre i famosi Huarong ed Haixia non sono mai entrati a far parte dell' organigramma societario sotto la voce "azionisti". E, come ripetuto in precedenza, il loro "potere" nel CDA (di Haixia perchè Huarong non esiste in società) è sostanzialmente nullo. E in caso di passaggio ad Elliott non potrebbero farci assolutamente niente. Il tassello che manca è a che titolo hanno buttato dentro soldi tra anticipi e closing non essendo appunto soci.


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Al di là della teoria condivisibile o meno (vale tutto ormai), gli aumenti di capitali arrivano da un conto corrente di Honk Hong ma sull intestatario del conto non v'è certezza alcuna. Altra cosa....sicuro che sia stato Fassone a "trovare" Elliott? Perchè chi ha trattato con Elliott per conto di Rossoneri Lux è piuttosto vicino a B. Inoltre i famosi Huarong ed Haixia non sono mai entrati a far parte dell' organigramma societario sotto la voce "azionisti". E, come ripetuto in precedenza, il loro "potere" nel CDA (di Haixia perchè Huarong non esiste in società) è sostanzialmente nullo. E in caso di passaggio ad Elliott non potrebbero farci assolutamente niente. Il tassello che manca è a che titolo hanno buttato dentro soldi tra anticipi e closing non essendo appunto soci.



Esatto, lo ho scordato ma volevo scrivere anche io che forse Elliott non è stata un'idea di Fassone, ma non ricordavo che ci fossero voci di una provenienza dalla zona B.


----------



## Black (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Scusami, forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro.
> Premetto di nuovo che è una fantasia, ma che (imho) a livello prettamente teorico non è impossibile, mi spiego Meglio.
> partiamo da qui:
> B. ha Fininvest che ha bisogno di liquidità (questione Vivendì), il Milan (che ha pure dei bei debiti ed è accorpato a Fininvest) e un bel po' di fondi neri all'estero che non sa come far rientrare, in più sa che non ha esattamente tutto il tempo del mondo per riportarli all'ovile (non ha vent'anni e ha più di un acciacco).
> ...



però la questione dei 230M non la puoi chiudere così. Rateizzati o no, bond o meno, qualcuno li deve tirare fuori quei soldi. E mi riesce difficile pensare che B. avrebbe speso tale cifra per il Milan, restando tra l'altro nell'ombra (perchè se adesso il Milan andasse bene il merito non sarebbe di B.)


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> però la questione dei 230M non la puoi chiudere così. Rateizzati o no, bond o meno, qualcuno li deve tirare fuori quei soldi. E mi riesce difficile pensare che B. avrebbe speso tale cifra per il Milan, restando tra l'altro nell'ombra (perchè se adesso il Milan andasse bene il merito non sarebbe di B.)



E chi ha detto che deve tirarli fuori B. E dove ho detto che B. Li avrebbe spesi per il milan? Non sto dicendo che B. Si è comprato il Milan di nascosto, ma che se ne è liberato in cambio di far rientrare i suoi fondi neri più altre svariate centinaia di milioni (parte di Elliott, più eventuali)' cosa puoi fare per i 230 milioni? Scegli tu: puoi fare altri debiti, cercare di coprirli con i ricavi, vendere giocatori, non pagarli, cercare soci. Già solo vendere qualcuno a Clausola ti coprirebbe per un bel po'... la clausola va versata per intero.


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2017)

Vedo che molti giornalisti stanno scendendo dal carro. Anche troppi. 
Ulteriore segnale che qualcosa si sta muovendo, a mio parere


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Vedo che molti giornalisti stanno scendendo dal carro. Anche troppi.
> Ulteriore segnale che qualcosa si sta muovendo, a mio parere



Quali giornalisti stavano sul carro a parte Criscitello e Pedullà?


----------



## Black (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> E chi ha detto che deve tirarli fuori B. E dove ho detto che B. Li avrebbe spesi per il milan? Non sto dicendo che B. Si è comprato il Milan di nascosto, ma che se ne è liberato in cambio di far rientrare i suoi fondi neri più altre svariate centinaia di milioni (parte di Elliott, più eventuali)' cosa puoi fare per i 230 milioni? Scegli tu: puoi fare altri debiti, cercare di coprirli con i ricavi, vendere giocatori, non pagarli, cercare soci. Già solo vendere qualcuno a Clausola ti coprirebbe per un bel po'... la clausola va versata per intero.



mah non capisco. Se dici che ha fatto rientrare i fondi neri li avrebbe fatti rientrare come vendita fittizia per il Milan, o cos'altro? non capisco quello che scrivi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quali giornalisti stavano sul carro a parte Criscitello e Pedullà?



Credo si riferisca a Biasin e Pagni su tutti, che si sono arresi all'evidenza e sono saltati giù prima che il carro si vada a schiantare.


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Novembre 2017)

B. fa in modo che i soldi sembrino di un altro (Yonghong Li) e li fa entrare in Fininvest come parte del pagamento del Milan da parte del minatore di fosforo poi, per mettere pure la ciliegina sulla torta, si porta a casa anche i soldi di Elliot (forse è qui che non ci capiamo: Yonghong Li va da Elliot per avere soldi per terminare l'acquisizione, sono soldi che poi dà a Fininvest, perchè servono a comprare il Milan) . Il Milan va a Yonghong, a Fininvest vanno i soldi chiesi in prestito ad Elliot più fondi neri ripuliti


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quali giornalisti stavano sul carro a parte Criscitello e Pedullà?



Iacobelli mi pare che stia ancora sul carro o sbaglio?


----------



## MasterGorgo (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> B. fa in modo che i soldi sembrino di un altro (Yonghong Li) e li fa entrare in Fininvest come parte del pagamento del Milan da parte del minatore di fosforo poi, per mettere pure la ciliegina sulla torta, si porta a casa anche i soldi di Elliot (forse è qui che non ci capiamo: Yonghong Li va da Elliot per avere soldi per terminare l'acquisizione, sono soldi che poi dà a Fininvest, perchè servono a comprare il Milan) . Il Milan va a Yonghong, a Fininvest vanno i soldi chiesi in prestito ad Elliot più fondi neri ripuliti




Ad oggi non la vedo ancora così nera in 2 casi su 3. 
L'unica cosa sicura é che nessuno sa ancora chi diventerà proprietario del milan però la strada stringe verso la conclusione: 

- Uscita dal consolidato Fininvest
- Soldi da Honk Hong 
- Debito con Elliott/Blue sky di Salvatore Cerchione e Gianluca D'Avanzo simile ad un valore di vendita 
- Nuovo cda con Patuano e Scaroni
- Rivalutazione della rosa

presto: 
o B lo tiene liquidando il nuovo debito privilegiato da 330m per darlo a Barbarella e il restyling é già opera della bionda
o B vende al prezzo di elliott, post restyling non so a chi
o B rifinizia ma sarebbe oneroso un futuro salvataggio (a 83 anni rischia di portarci con lui sottoterra), folle nei numeri e comunque sintomo ancora di mancanza di compratori.

Poi vedremo il futuro cosa ci riserverà.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Ad oggi non la vedo ancora così nera in 2 casi su 3.
> L'unica cosa sicura é che nessuno sa ancora chi diventerà proprietario del milan però la strada stringe verso la conclusione:
> 
> - Uscita dal consolidato Fininvest
> ...



berlusconi e famiglia non entreranno piu nel milan per motivi economici e sopratutto gestionali.


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Quali giornalisti stavano sul carro a parte Criscitello e Pedullà?



Non mi riferisco a loro, ma a quelli neutri e agli scettici che a un certo punto hanno dato un po' di fiducia, vuoi per le cifre investite vuoi perché sono comunque tifosi milanisti

Giornalisti di canali e siti monotematici hanno mollato, e qualcuno in modo irruento, allenatore e società. Altri ancora come Fedele, Pellegatti, Ordine, Pagni, Biasin si sono dichiarati fuori


----------



## Montag84 (20 Novembre 2017)

.


----------



## Black (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> B. fa in modo che i soldi sembrino di un altro (Yonghong Li) e li fa entrare in Fininvest come parte del pagamento del Milan da parte del minatore di fosforo poi, per mettere pure la ciliegina sulla torta, si porta a casa anche i soldi di Elliot (forse è qui che non ci capiamo: Yonghong Li va da Elliot per avere soldi per terminare l'acquisizione, sono soldi che poi dà a Fininvest, perchè servono a comprare il Milan) . Il Milan va a Yonghong, a Fininvest vanno i soldi chiesi in prestito ad Elliot più fondi neri ripuliti



quindi secondo la tua teoria il Milan sarebbe di Y.Li, solo che l'ha pagato solo con i soldi di Elliot (300M più o meno) e non il prezzo detto da tutti?

Y.Li di tasca sua non avrebbe messo nulla e a garanzia ci sarebbe il Milan stesso.... così il discorso è un pò più sensato.


----------



## sacchino (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma come si a pensare che uno di 80anni e passa vende il milan a 740 e lo ricompra a 400? Con quali soldi(fininvest non esce piu un euro per il milan) ? Con quale progetto? Con che figura ne uscirebbe? Non scherziamo su.



Come hai detto tu lo vende a 740 e lo ricompra a 400 differenza 340 con in più parco giocari rinnovato e di valore (anche se ora un po' svalutato)


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Come hai detto tu lo vende a 740 e lo ricompra a 400 differenza 340 con in più parco giocari rinnovato e di valore (anche se ora un po' svalutato)



Ma se non riusciva a pagare nemmeno 200 milioni di debiti come farà a pagare 100 milioni di perdite all'anno?


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Novembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> quindi secondo la tua teoria il Milan sarebbe di Y.Li, solo che l'ha pagato solo con i soldi di Elliot (300M più o meno) e non il prezzo detto da tutti?
> 
> Y.Li di tasca sua non avrebbe messo nulla e a garanzia ci sarebbe il Milan stesso.... così il discorso è un pò più sensato.


più o meno direi che ci siamo capiti. Fininvest però ha incassato anche i soldi che erano nascosti in fondi neri (in pratica ha trovato il modo di ripulirli) e questo flusso in entrata è stato fatto passare come soldi messi da Y.li così questo ha potuto chiedere 300 milioni ad Elliot (che poi sono andati a Fininvest) dando in pegno il Milan


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Iacobelli mi pare che stia ancora sul carro o sbaglio?



Ambé se ci sta band...ehm jacobelli semo a posto...


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma se non riusciva a pagare nemmeno 200 milioni di debiti come farà a pagare 100 milioni di perdite all'anno?



Lo aiuta Elliott...e non escono soldi da Fininvest che sta giá inguaiata di suo a causa di Premium, Mondadori e la stessa Mediaset che ha smesso di produrre utili per tutti da un pezzo. Ma tu sul serio credi alla favola di un asiatico che non conosce nessuno che si porta appresso colossi finanziari cinesi e che mette in giico tutto il suo pseudo patrimonio per comprare il Milan al doppio del suo valore attuale solo perché secondo taluni statistiche c'ha tanti tifosi in Cina? Ma giá solo pensarci non ti sembra Ridicolo?


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ambé se ci sta band...ehm jacobelli semo a posto...



ah scusa tu sarai sicuramente un seguacio di ruiu... lui nemmeno è salito sul carro anzi non è mai sceso dal giannino


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Lo aiuta Elliott...e non escono soldi da Fininvest che sta giá inguaiata di suo a causa di Premium, Mondadori e la stessa Mediaset che ha smesso di produrre utili per tutti da un pezzo. Ma tu sul serio credi alla favola di un asiatico che non conosce nessuno che si porta appresso colossi finanziari cinesi e che mette in giico tutto il suo pseudo patrimonio per comprare il Milan al doppio del suo valore attuale solo perché secondo taluni statistiche c'ha tanti tifosi in Cina? Ma giá solo pensarci non ti sembra Ridicolo?



Elliot aiuta se stesso non sb che non riusciva nemmeno a pagare i debiti.


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma se non riusciva a pagare nemmeno 200 milioni di debiti come farà a pagare 100 milioni di perdite all'anno?



Aspè...

Berlusconi aveva le mani legate quando il Milan era sotto Fininvest, ma lui da solo ha un patrimonio enorme, al punto che se volesse potrebbe prendere qualsiasi club e renderlo più forte di Real Madrid e Barcellona messi insieme.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Aspè...
> 
> Berlusconi aveva le mani legate quando il Milan era sotto Fininvest, ma lui da solo ha un patrimonio enorme, al punto che se volesse potrebbe prendere qualsiasi club e renderlo più forte di Real Madrid e Barcellona messi insieme.



 praticamente avrebbe 2 miliardi di patrimonio per fare quello che dici. ma dove le trovi queste informazioni sui giornaletti di finanza per bambini? Se arriva a 300 milioni personali è gia tanto.


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ah scusa tu sarai sicuramente un seguacio di ruiu... lui nemmeno è salito sul carro anzi non è mai sceso dal giannino



Io non sono suguace di nessuno. Non mi faccio prendere per il culo da Fassone. Non riesci ad essere critico nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza di un fallimento totale. Non c'é da aspettare fine anno per saperlo. E magari sei pure felice del rifinanziamento che creerá un debito mostruoso insostenibile per chiunque perchè ancora vivi nel mondo dei sogni dello stato cinese che c'ha comprato. Il re é nudo. Forse dovresti iniziate a capire che il Milan non é di Li ma di Elliiott. Lo dice lo statuto stesso del CDA. Ma tu ignori anche l'evidenza.


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> praticamente avrebbe 2 miliardi di patrimonio per fare quello che dici. ma dove le trovi queste informazioni sui giornaletti di finanza per bambini? Se arriva a 300 milioni personali è gia tanto.



Incredibile. Praticamente secondo te ha più soldi Li rispetto a Berlusconi.


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Elliot aiuta se stesso non sb che non riusciva nemmeno a pagare i debiti.



Certo. Doveva ripianare Fininvest che giá aveva guai di bilancio di suo. Elliott lo porta Berlusconi con le sue conoscenze non Fassone. Se credi il contrario evidentemente non hai capito la dimensione di Fassone che non farebbero nemmeno avvicinare al cancello della sede di Elliott. Tant'é che per trattare con Highbridge mooooolto meno importante di Elliott si é affidato a BGB (e a Giraudo). Ma tanto per te Fassone è Dio che tutto sa e tutto può.


----------



## DrHouse (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Scusami, forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro.
> Premetto di nuovo che è una fantasia, ma che (imho) a livello prettamente teorico non è impossibile, mi spiego Meglio.
> partiamo da qui:
> B. ha Fininvest che ha bisogno di liquidità (questione Vivendì), il Milan (che ha pure dei bei debiti ed è accorpato a Fininvest) e un bel po' di fondi neri all'estero che non sa come far rientrare, in più sa che non ha esattamente tutto il tempo del mondo per riportarli all'ovile (non ha vent'anni e ha più di un acciacco).
> ...



ci sono alcune cose su cui non sono d'accordo.
premetto che alla teoria del prestanome per il rientro di capitali non credo per nulla, ma è una ipotesi che poò essere pure contemplata, con i risvolti da te citati.

però c'è da dire che:
- per decenni Fininvest ha tenuto il Milan in perenne passivo, in modo da dover sanare il passivo del Milan con il fatturato di Fininvest e truccare il bilancio della holding. quindi il Milan in passivo non è mai stato un problema. Certo, negli ultimi anni c'è anche Premium in orbita Fininvest che ha passivi pesanti, e di certo sarebbe stato utile cedere una delle due aziende in rosso. C'hanno prima provato con Premium (alla stessa Vivendi, che l'ha lasciata concentrandosi sulla scalata Mediaset), poi col Milan.
Avrebbero potuto anche quotare in borsa il Milan e vendere le azioni (anche tramite prestanome) per immettere capitali in Fininvest. Peccato che per essere quotata in borsa una società deve venire da due anni in attivo, cosa che il Milan non faceva. Ma che, volendo, avrebbe potuto fare con una gestione normale del club negli ultimi anni. Cosa che non è stata fatta perchè il passivo faceva comodo.
- ci sarebbe anche il punto visibilità e onnipotenza di Berlusconi, andata avanti negli ultimi 40 anni in qualsiasi cosa facesse. Ma la trascuriamo perchè magari per "il bene superiore" (il rientro del contante) potrebbe fare uno strappo alla regola. Ma passare per il pezzentuccio, e dare alla TV un impietoso confronto (per lui) tra i mercati a firma B&G e quelli a firma F&M non mi sembra proprio da Berlusconi.
- i 230 milioni, è vero, non sono pagati cash nel 2017. Però sono messi tutti a bilancio 2017, come dichiarato da Fassone il 31 agosto.
Questo perchè, in caso di Voluntary Agreement UEFA, conviene mettere il massimo possibile di spese nell'anno di porto franco. In caso di Settlement Agreement i pagamenti spalmati negli anni sarebbero stati la soluzione ottimale, per evitare sanzioni.
Così facendo, è vero che i 230 milioni fisicamente li paghi spalmati, però è anche vero che l'enorme passivo di bilancio che verrebbe a crearsi deve coprirlo il proprietario, o la holding. Non c'è più Fininvest che ha mille mila controllate e partecipate, Rossoneri Luxembourg ha solo il Milan. Chi coprirebbe?


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Io non sono suguace di nessuno. Non mi faccio prendere per il culo da Fassone. Non riesci ad essere critico nemmeno di fronte all'evidenza di un fallimento totale. Non c'é da aspettare fine anno per saperlo. E magari sei pure felice del rifinanziamento che creerá un debito mostruoso insostenibile per chiunque perchè ancora vivi nel mondo dei sogni dello stato cinese che c'ha comprato. Il re é nudo. Forse dovresti iniziate a capire che il Milan non é di Li ma di Elliiott. Lo dice lo statuto stesso del CDA. Ma tu ignori anche l'evidenza.



Non ignoro affatto l'evidenza ma sto dando fiducia alla società come stanno facendo milioni di tifosi. Non ho sentito nessuno dire via fassone, mirabelli e tutti i cinesi dal milan in nessun giornale o media ne allo stadio. Se il debito viene rifinanziato significa che c'è futuro al massimo venderemo suso(speriamo che pagano i 40/45 milioni) e donnarumma(speriamo che pagano i 70) ma il milan resta e per sempre. Questo è quanto se non ti piace dovrai aspettare il prossimo "berlusconi" o "abramovich" se mai arriveranno.


----------



## Aron (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> praticamente avrebbe 2 miliardi di patrimonio per fare quello che dici. ma dove le trovi queste informazioni sui giornaletti di finanza per bambini? Se arriva a 300 milioni personali è gia tanto.



Tipo Forbes, Calcioefinanza e Il Sole 24 ore?


Il patrimonio netto di Berlusconi è di 7 miliardi, senza contare "altre risorse" che avrebbe "da qualche parte"


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Certo. Doveva ripianare Fininvest che giá aveva guai di bilancio di suo. Elliott lo porta Berlusconi con le sue conoscenze non Fassone. Se credi il contrario evidentemente non hai capito la dimensione di Fassone che non farebbero nemmeno avvicinare al cancello della sede di Elliott. Tant'é che per trattare con Highbridge mooooolto meno importante di Elliott si é affidato a BGB (e a Giraudo). Ma tanto per te Fassone è Dio che tutto sa e tutto può.



Può anche darsi ma io dicevo che berlusconi non ha piu ne le capacità ne i soldi per riprendersi il milan nemmeno a 350 milioni e nemmeno con l'aiuto di elliot.



krull ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Praticamente secondo te ha più soldi Li rispetto a Berlusconi.



Attendo ancora da voi berluschini le cifre esatte del patrimonio personale(immobili, partecipazioni e contanti) di berlusconi....


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tipo Forbes, Calcioefinanza e Il Sole 24 ore?
> 
> 
> Il patrimonio netto di Berlusconi è di 7 miliardi, senza contare "altre risorse" che avrebbe "da qualche parte"



Quello è di fininvest dove ormai un ultraottantene berlusconi conta poco o nulla figurati se i suoi consulenti, soci, figli gli danno l'appoggio per ricomprarsi il milan. Poi per quale motivo avrebbe dovuto vendere se aveva possibilità bastava scorporarlo da fininveste....


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Quello è di fininvest dove ormai un ultraottantene berlusconi conta poco o nulla figurati se i suoi consulenti, soci, figli gli danno l'appoggio per ricomprarsi il milan.



Ma tu ce l' hai un idea dei soldi che si è messo in tasca con gli utili delle sue imprese in 30 anni, delle proprietà che ha, del valore delle azioni delle aziende di cui è azionista, dei vasi Ming che c'ha in casa? Ma dai su.


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Può anche darsi ma io dicevo che berlusconi non ha piu ne le capacità ne i soldi per riprendersi il milan nemmeno a 350 milioni e nemmeno con l'aiuto di elliot.
> 
> 
> 
> Attendo ancora da voi berluschini le cifre esatte del patrimonio personale(immobili, partecipazioni e contanti) di berlusconi....



Ti si compra pure il Bernabeu e ci fa cac.care Dudù se si sveglia male.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma tu ce l' hai un idea dei soldi che si è messo in tasca con gli utili delle sue imprese in 30 anni, delle proprietà che ha, del valore delle azioni delle aziende di cui è azionista, dei vasi Ming che c'ha in casa? Ma dai su.



Come sopra, se aveva la possibilità perchè non si e tenuto il milan scorporandolo da fininvest e cambiando il managment?


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Come sopra, se aveva la possibilità perchè non si e tenuto il milan scorporandolo da fininvest e cambiando il managment?



Non è così semplice. Non lo è affatto. Ma va tranquillo che povero non è


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tipo Forbes, Calcioefinanza e Il Sole 24 ore?
> 
> 
> Il patrimonio netto di Berlusconi è di 7 miliardi, senza contare "altre risorse" che avrebbe "da qualche parte"



Infatti ragazzi, su questo non si scherza. Il patrimonio di Berlusca è una roba immensa, secondo solo ad Abramovich fra i proprietari di club calcistici, almeno fin quando aveva il Milan. Per questo noi l'abbiamo detestato quando non ha più investito nel Milan, volendo poteva mantenerci ai massimi livelli ma politicamente non gli servivamo più.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Non è così semplice. Non lo è affatto. Ma va tranquillo che povero non è



ma neanche tanto ricco da potersi permettere una spesa minima di 600 milioni tra riacquisto, debiti, mercato e mantenimento del club. Inoltre quando tra 1,2,3 anni non sarà piu capace di intendere e di volere chi gestirà il club il sior giannino?


----------



## krull (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> ma neanche tanto ricco da potersi permettere una spesa minima di 600 milioni tra riacquisto, debiti, mercato e mantenimento del club. Inoltre quando tra 1,2,3 anni non sarà piu capace di intendere e di volere chi gestirà il club il sior giannino?



Ma no su. no. 600 milioni probabilemente li ha come spicci nei fondi delle tasche. Ma lo sai che aveva messo in vendita villa Certosa per 500 milioni di euro? E quella, fidati, è il suo sgabuzzino in confronto ad altre proprietà di cui dispone.


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Ma no su. no. 600 milioni probabilemente li ha come spicci nei fondi delle tasche. Ma lo sai che aveva messo in vendita villa Certosa per 500 milioni di euro? E quella, fidati, è il suo sgabuzzino in confronto ad altre proprietà di cui dispone.



Contenti voi contenti tutti per me non ha piu un soldo e per quanto riguarda fininvest ormai decide marina che ha tagliato parecchi sprechi in questi anni incluso il nostro milan.


----------



## gabri (20 Novembre 2017)

Ah rega, basta, voi e Berlusconi avete rotto i ********.

Basta nominare sto ottantenne inutile, si e venduto il Milan, ha fatto l'affare della vita e la famiglia piuttosto che farglielo riprendere lo chiude in una casa di riposo.

Proprio perche si tratta di Berlusconi sono abbastanza certo che la vicenda sia stata seguita da vicina da finanza e magistrature che stapperebbero champagne a beccarlo con le mani nella marmellata.

Concentratevi su sto tizio che ci ha comprato, che ci sta facendo prendere per il culo da tutto il Mondo.

Personalmente, continuo a sperare sia un prestanome... Altrimenti...


----------



## vanbasten (20 Novembre 2017)

gabri ha scritto:


> Ah rega, basta, voi e Berlusconi avete rotto i ********.
> 
> Basta nominare sto ottantenne inutile, si e venduto il Milan, ha fatto l'affare della vita e la famiglia piuttosto che farglielo riprendere lo chiude in una casa di riposo.
> .


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ma se non riusciva a pagare nemmeno 200 milioni di debiti come farà a pagare 100 milioni di perdite all'anno?


Beh può essere semplice basta non mettere più quel supervolpen che si chiama Adriano Galliani


----------



## Djici (20 Novembre 2017)

gabri ha scritto:


> Concentratevi su sto tizio che ci ha comprato, che ci sta facendo prendere per il culo da tutto il Mondo.
> 
> Personalmente, continuo a sperare sia un prestanome... Altrimenti...


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Novembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Aspè...
> 
> Berlusconi aveva le mani legate quando il Milan era sotto Fininvest, ma lui da solo ha un patrimonio enorme, al punto che se volesse potrebbe prendere qualsiasi club e renderlo più forte di Real Madrid e Barcellona messi insieme.[/QUOTsicuramente il Milan può diventere più forte di real e Barcellona l'importante e che affidi la squadra in mani "SAPIEENTI"....Adriano Galliani sarebbe perfetto..


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Scusami, forse non sono stato abbastanza chiaro.
> Premetto di nuovo che è una fantasia, ma che (imho) a livello prettamente teorico non è impossibile, mi spiego Meglio.
> partiamo da qui:
> B. ha Fininvest che ha bisogno di liquidità (questione Vivendì), il Milan (che ha pure dei bei debiti ed è accorpato a Fininvest) e un bel po' di fondi neri all'estero che non sa come far rientrare, in più sa che non ha esattamente tutto il tempo del mondo per riportarli all'ovile (non ha vent'anni e ha più di un acciacco).
> ...




Personalmente ritengo non sia così, è molto meno contorta di quello che sembra la cosa.


----------



## Cantastorie (20 Novembre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ci sono alcune cose su cui non sono d'accordo.
> premetto che alla teoria del prestanome per il rientro di capitali non credo per nulla, ma è una ipotesi che poò essere pure contemplata, con i risvolti da te citati.
> 
> però c'è da dire che:
> ...



Beh il fatto che siano a bilancio per quest'anno non cambia il fatto che vadano pagati come stipulato per singolo contratto, quindi a rate o simili. quindi... procrastini in attesa delle entrate solite o extra (nuovi soci, ecc.) Per dire, se avesse tentato un all-in sarebbe la stessa cosa no? Aggiungo... ma a te allo sTato attuale sembra che siam un club con una proprietà piena di soldi?


----------



## DrHouse (21 Novembre 2017)

Cantastorie ha scritto:


> Beh il fatto che siano a bilancio per quest'anno non cambia il fatto che vadano pagati come stipulato per singolo contratto, quindi a rate o simili. quindi... procrastini in attesa delle entrate solite o extra (nuovi soci, ecc.) Per dire, se avesse tentato un all-in sarebbe la stessa cosa no? Aggiungo... ma a te allo sTato attuale sembra che siam un club con una proprietà piena di soldi?



si, che vadano pagati come da accordi ok...

però, se metti tutto in unico bilancio, a maggior ragione nel bilancio con il fatturato più basso che prevedi, è chiaro che qualcuno le perdite dell'esercizio annuale deve coprirle, e quelle vanno coperte subito. non c'è più Fininvest che copre con l'attivo di altre partecipate.
sul fatto che non sembriamo un club che possa spendere come vuole, concordo... ma sono dieci anni che la situazione è questa...


----------

